# lexmark x1250 drivers



## JuiceSplinter (Jul 11, 2009)

Please help me to find the proper driver for my printer


----------



## JuiceSplinter (Jul 11, 2009)

im using mac leopard 10.5


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There is none. Lexmark does not have OS X drivers for that printer, so there really isn't anything you can do. WHen buying a printer for the Mac, it is always best to stick with the big 3, HP, Canon, and Epson. But make sure that the box has the Made for Mac icon on it.


----------

